# omeprazole and diarrhea



## Elle86 (Mar 17, 2014)

Does omeprazole give anyone diarrhea? I am fine taking 20 mg. I do not suffer from diarrhea or constipation normally. I am taking a probiotic, florastor, because I had diarrhea from the antibiotics I took from h pylori treatment. They seemed to help and I am back to normal. But my dr gave me 40 mg of omperazole to deal with heartburn/acid reflex.

What can I do to alleviate this side affect?


----------



## Benzo Belly (May 21, 2014)

Imodium (loperamide) is an excellent OTC anti-diarrheal, though I wouldn't recommend using it everyday. If that doesn't work, you might talk to your doc about prescription options.


----------

